# Radice - any opinions?



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I was thinking about buying a Radice pipe (an older oil-cured/twin bore one, not one of the new ones), and I was curious if anyone here has had experience with them. Are they good smokers? Cool and dry? Anyone recommend it? 
Thanks!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I've not had a Twin-bore, but several other Radice that are sweet, smooth smokers!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have many friends who own oil cured twin bores and they love them and have bought more after their first experience. they are highly recommended (i'm still on the hunt for one, if it'll coincide with when i have money for one).


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Haven't smoked one, but have looked very closely at them. They look really nice, and I want one. I have been told by my local B&M that Radice is now self distributing in the US, so one level of retail markup is no longer in the supply chain and prices are dropping accordingly.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

While being somewhat nervous about the efficacy and cleaning on their twin-bore pipes, I've owned a few Radices and they are typical Italian fare... dry, smooth smoking, beautiful carving, well balanced pipes. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions, guys. Sounds like Radice is a winner!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

I got an oil cured, twin bore in June and I love it. I dedicated it to Penzance but I think I will switch it to VA's.
Great Draw
Great Look
No cleaning problems


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks again, guys. I took the plunge and purchased this baby from smokingpipes.com


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Beautiful pipe. I havta think about getting one of these one of these days. These folks make some very very nicely designed pipes.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

bkeske said:


> Beautiful pipe. I havta think about getting one of these one of these days. These folks make some very very nicely designed pipes.


Better hurry if you want a new oil-cured and/or twin bore Radice (as well as the Bark finish like the one I just got). From thepiperack.com:

_There are some changes to the Radice lineup; now that Radice pricing has a "world-wide" pricing scale, many of the additions that were US-Exclusive have been dropped. There will no longer be any oil-cured Radices. The Twin-bore system is gone as well, and from what I can tell, the "Bark" finish has been eliminated as well._

Smokingpipes.com, where I got mine, and has continued to receive classic Radice pipes for some time now (and they're on sale), but eventually new oil-cured/twin bore Radices will be a thing of the past.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.....mmmm.....shuffling over to smoking pipes....

Man, this baby is tugging at me....Very unique....


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> Better hurry if you want a new oil-cured and/or twin bore Radice (as well as the Bark finish like the one I just got). From thepiperack.com:
> 
> _There are some changes to the Radice lineup; now that Radice pricing has a "world-wide" pricing scale, many of the additions that were US-Exclusive have been dropped. There will no longer be any oil-cured Radices. The Twin-bore system is gone as well, and from what I can tell, the "Bark" finish has been eliminated as well._
> 
> Smokingpipes.com, where I got mine, and has continued to receive classic Radice pipes for some time now (and they're on sale), but eventually new oil-cured/twin bore Radices will be a thing of the past.


You sir, are NOT helping. If everyone has this info, how will I get mine?:lalala:ound:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, had heard about them stopping w/ the oil curing. always wanted one.. looks like i'm still wanting. i'll get one, though.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

bkeske said:


> Thanks for the heads up.....mmmm.....shuffling over to smoking pipes....
> 
> Man, this baby is tugging at me....Very unique....


That's a beautiful pipe. There's a lot going on, but it all works. Grab it while you can.


----------

